# Canada needs their own pro league



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

The reason why Canada struggles in international play when none or only one of their NBA players plays is because we don't have our own pro league. Why can't we have one. We're right up there with most countries economically. We should certainly be able to support a professional league. Yes I've heard about the CNBL, but that won't start until next year, if it starts at all. Canada just seems to be ho-hum about supporting sports here other than Hockey and the CFL.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

No way, look at what happened to the Grizzlies. Canadians just don't have enough interest in basketball for that to happen


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*If I only had the financial resources...*

...I would be the first to jump on the bandwagon to get a viable league going here, promote the game, etc. Maybe I need to win the lottery or something for that to happen.


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

When I was studying in Canada, pickup basketball was huge, everybody was down trying to get a game so there is interest. Just think that its such a big country, getting a national league is expensive and difficult...imagin travelling from Toronto to Vancouver....its not like they can take the bus! Maybe they should try an Ontario pro league or something and expand?


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

The problem is simply population density. We have the facilities, talent, large population centres but the fact is flying from Vancouver to Toronto makes it financially impossible... Russia has this problem too but all of their teams are owned by the mob so money isn't even an issue!!

As for the CNBL it isn't going to happen. Despite signs of a strong fan base in London and Windsor the league can't get its act together.


----------

